# [OT] Lotr:FotR is now an Oscar winner



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 25, 2002)

_Lotr:FotR_ has just won *Best Makeup* (after losing best editing to _Black Hawk Down_).

2 down, 11 to go....


----------



## Green Knight (Mar 25, 2002)

4 down, 9 to go. 

It also lost Best Costume. Just won for Best Cinematography. 

2 out of 4, so far.


----------



## Green Knight (Mar 25, 2002)

5 down, 8 to go. Just lost for Art Direction. Ah well. 

2 out of 5.


----------



## Green Knight (Mar 25, 2002)

6 down, 7 to go. Just lost Achievement in Sound. Blech. 

2 out of 6, so far.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 25, 2002)

Green Knight said:
			
		

> *6 down, 7 to go. Just lost Achievement in Sound. Blech.
> 
> 2 out of 6, so far. *




And just lost Best Supporting Actor.


----------



## Green Knight (Mar 25, 2002)

7 down, 6 to go. 

Ian McKellan just lost Best Supporting Actor. Que mierda. It's starting to feel like watching your favorite team getting creamed in the field. 

2 out of 7, so far.


----------



## CWD (Mar 25, 2002)

This stinks.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

I for one always hate it when a bunch of good actors loose to the guy in the movie i've never even heard of.


----------



## Wolfspider (Mar 25, 2002)

> This stinks.




Yeah, but it's not entirely unexpected. 

Sigh.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 25, 2002)

Let me be the first to say...

"The Oscars are broken and LOTR got the shaft!"

Greg


----------



## Green Knight (Mar 25, 2002)

ROTFLMAO! Damn straight! The oscars suck.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 25, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Let me be the first to say...
> 
> "The Oscars are broken and LOTR got the shaft!"
> 
> Greg *




At least they didn't pull a _Color Purple_ - 13 noms and *no* wins.

Just won Special Effects!


----------



## Green Knight (Mar 25, 2002)

8 down, 5 to go. 

Just won for Visual Effects! W00T! 

3 out of 8.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 25, 2002)

I find it amusing that I was bouncing around from website to website looking for the most up to date news on this. I should have know that the best news source was right here to begin with! 

Now I'm just keeping this window open and refreshing every few minutes to hear the unfortunate but expected news that the 'people in the know' don't agree with me yet again!


----------



## noretoc (Mar 25, 2002)

I was just thinking the same thing, I should have just come here first!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

YES! this is cool i was really hoping Ryan O'neil would present this year!


----------



## Green Knight (Mar 25, 2002)

And now you all know better. Personally I'm just glad to be helping out my fellow gamers and LOTR fans, even if it means suffering through the dull as hell oscars.  

*crosses his fingers and hopes Lord of the Rings wins for Best Picture, Best Director, and Best Adapted Screenplay*


----------



## Zhure (Mar 25, 2002)

If it weren't for the Cirque de Soleil, I might've committed boredomicide.

Greg


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

Err. How are you going to leave out the Indiana Jones score?

That was lame.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 25, 2002)

Just won Best Score!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Knight (Mar 25, 2002)

I may yet commit Boredomcide. Cirque du Soleil wasn't really THAT interesting. Anyway... 

9 down, 4 to go. 

Lord of the Rings just won for Original Score. W00T! W00T! 

4 of 9, so far.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 25, 2002)

That'll teach me to get up and use the little orc's room.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

4 of 9 ain't bad, lets see if they bring home the big ones.


----------



## WizarDru (Mar 25, 2002)

Why were only three films nominated for Sound Editing?  I didn't get that at all.  Only way Pearl Harbor could win a nomination, that's for sure.

This is working out pretty good for LOTR, so far.  I was worried they'd get shut out.  I just wish Sir Ian had won, but C'est la vie.  A best picture nod would ease that, er, 'sting'.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 25, 2002)

I with everyone here, Sir Ian got shafted BIG time. I don't think Iris even PLAYED in West Virginia. (Not that I'm against Julia Dench. She's a fine actress.) 

I still don't see LoTR winning the bigs ones except for maybe best adapted screenplay.  At WE know it's a good close homage, and CERTAINLY deserves to win over "A Beatiful Mind". Let them have the Best Director. I'm sure Peter will be up for again with the Two Towers.


----------



## DMG (Mar 25, 2002)

Ohhh...this is not fair...Everything is telling me to go for LotR in absolutely everything, but the Aussie in me is telling me to go for Moulin Rogue...  Aren't they both up for Best Film or something?

I'm relying on you guys to keep us Aussies up to date over here.  Cheers!


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2002)

As a Kiwi all I can say is go LotR.  However if LotRs doesn't get it, give it too Moulin Rouge or Russell Crowe. Go Australiasia 

I see the New Zealand director of Shrek got his reward too


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 25, 2002)

DMG said:
			
		

> *Ohhh...this is not fair...Everything is telling me to go for LotR in absolutely everything, but the Aussie in me is telling me to go for Moulin Rogue...  Aren't they both up for Best Film or something?
> 
> I'm relying on you guys to keep us Aussies up to date over here.  Cheers! *




I think they're both up for Best Picture, but Baz L. was robbed - he should have had a Best Director nomination.  Both films are fantastic!


----------



## DMG (Mar 25, 2002)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think they're both up for Best Picture, but Baz L. was robbed - he should have had a Best Director nomination.  Both films are fantastic! *




I agree.  Baz certainly should have been nominated.  After watching the Moulin Rogue DVD I can really appreciate the effort he's put into it.  Well I hope Mr Jackson walks away with a couple of Logies...sorry (Aussie joke there)...I mean Oscars for his efforts.  He deserves them.


----------



## Red Baron (Mar 25, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *...Sir Ian got shafted BIG time.... (Not that I'm against Julia Dench. She's a fine actress.) *



Yeah, she is good, but who's this Ben Stiller guy who won Best Supporting Actor, anyway...??  

<joking!>


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 25, 2002)

Okay now I'm going to do something that's fairly unpopular and say this. MOULIN ROUGE SUCKED! I rented, watched, was not impressed. In fact I suffered through the damn flick ONLY because I had a friend that needed cheering up and SHE hated it too. So honestly, while I can stomach Russell Crowe wininng, at least that's because A Beautiful Mind (which was a good book), has something to it.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 25, 2002)

Red Baron said:
			
		

> *Yeah, she is good, but who's this Ben Stiller guy who won Best Supporting Actor, anyway...??
> 
> <joking!> *




I know what you mean... I don't think I've HEARD of this guy. (Course I may have seen him in a film...but not one I remember off hand.) I remember Dench because she played M in the first of the Brosnon Bond films. And she was awesome in Shakespeare in Love.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

Yea i don't get the hype over Moulin rouge either, It's a fruity musical, give me a break. LotR all the way!


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2002)

Moulin Rogue definitely came out of left field   But so has everything Baz L did.  

Even though I hate musicals, I enjoyed this movie and appreciated and respected what he was trying to do with Moulin Rouge.  Gutsy and very well done.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 25, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I know what you mean... I don't think I've HEARD of this guy. (Course I may have seen him in a film...but not one I remember off hand.) I remember Dench because she played M in the first of the Brosnon Bond films. And she was awesome in Shakespeare in Love. *




I think Jim Broadbent won for his performance in _Moulin Rouge!_, even if his nomination said _Iris_.  Typical Academy silliness.


----------



## DMG (Mar 25, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I know what you mean... I don't think I've HEARD of this guy. (Course I may have seen him in a film...but not one I remember off hand.) I remember Dench because she played M in the first of the Brosnon Bond films. And she was awesome in Shakespeare in Love. *




Ben Stiller is the guy from Something About Mary, Meet the Parents etc.  Not Oscar material IMO.  Sir Ian should have gotten it.  Just his facial expressions as Gandalf should have given it to him.  But that's just my humble opinion.


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 25, 2002)

So when are the next awards due?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2002)

There is about 4 minor awards (inc best song which LotR is in for) and then the biggees.  A wee while yet.


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 25, 2002)

Ok, keep us on the other side of the world posted!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

Ok, so you're in a bar.....


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 25, 2002)

DMG said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ben Stiller is the guy from Something About Mary, Meet the Parents etc.  Not Oscar material IMO.  Sir Ian should have gotten it.  Just his facial expressions as Gandalf should have given it to him.  But that's just my humble opinion. *




I KNOW who Ben Stiller is (I thought Something about Mary was very good!) I was referring to the gentleman that won for Best Supporting Actor, since it WASN'T Sir Ian who SHOULD have won. (He was already shafted ONCE for his role in Gods and Monsters, a film that I LIKED even if it was a little odd)


----------



## Red Baron (Mar 25, 2002)

The 'Ben Stiller' thing was a joke...  

Jim Broadbent is a very fine actor, and his performance in _Iris_ was remarkable. I was happy to see him win, though I would also have liked to see 'Sir Ian' win -- but he has two more years to take a crack at this one, and it's not as if he isn't already a rather well-recognized international star of stage and screen...


----------



## Zhure (Mar 25, 2002)

... a dwarf, a halfling and a human are drinking ale and a fly lands in each one's pint...


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2002)

Eternalknight - there are some up to date websites running around.  Even for us down under


----------



## Green Knight (Mar 25, 2002)

Moulin Rouge looks like crap to me, so I haven't bothered to see it. And I LIKE musicals.* My Fair Lady* is my favorite. Well, moving on... 

So far 10 down, with 3 to go. 

Just lost Best Original Song. Crapinger.  

Won 4 of 10 

Random Thought of the Day: Faith Hill is friggin' gorgeous!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

.....the entertainers on the stage seem to be performing a disjointed montage of songs....


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 25, 2002)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think Jim Broadbent won for his performance in Moulin Rouge!, even if his nomination said Iris.  Typical Academy silliness. *




You're kidding right? *pauses and then thinks* No wait this is the Academy that LOST the voting ballots so you're probably right.


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 25, 2002)

Care to point some out Skywalker?


----------



## Zhure (Mar 25, 2002)

Faith Hill downgraded the boredom factor.


----------



## BronzeDragon (Mar 25, 2002)

DMG said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Just his facial expressions as Gandalf should have given it to him.  But that's just my humble opinion. *




If facial expressions qualified anyone to win an Oscar, a trained Chimpanzee could win it every year....

And I certainly think LotR: FotR does NOT deserve to win Best Adapted Screenplay. It was not a very good adaptation of the book, because it was at variance with the pace of the book so many times that a reader trying to match his reading with the movie would have a hard time just keeping his breath.

I know this is probably the worst place in the world to post this, but it's what I believe in.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Mar 25, 2002)

Who won best original song?


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 25, 2002)

Red Baron said:
			
		

> *The 'Ben Stiller' thing was a joke...
> 
> Jim Broadbent is a very fine actor, and his performance in Iris was remarkable. I was happy to see him win, though I would also have liked to see 'Sir Ian' win -- but he has two more years to take a crack at this one, and it's not as if he isn't already a rather well-recognized international star of stage and screen... *




Oh sorry...*sighs* Long days are wearing me down. 

You are right, BUT I felt he deserved to win for Gods and Monsters. It was a good film.


----------



## Tsyr (Mar 25, 2002)

Hence the word "adapted", Bronze. Lets face it... the LotR book would NOT have worked strait-up.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 25, 2002)

... the halfling pushes aside the ale, the human removes the fly, wipes his hands and drinks.

The dwarf grabs the fly and pounds it on the back, "Spit it out, damn you!"


----------



## Green Knight (Mar 25, 2002)

It wasn't faithful to the book because you didn't like the pacing?!? Well, I think it was very faithful to the book. Not exact, but it did a damn good job. 

So who should win it, then? A Beautiful Mind? Oh yeah. THAT was faithful to the book.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.xtrasite.co.nz/entertainment/oscars02/lord.html is pretty good.



> .....the entertainers on the stage seem to be performing a disjointed montage of songs....




I think that was the point.  It was trying to tell the story through music.  It used modern songs rather than ones specially adapted.  As for whether its disjointed that's your call.  i think they did a damn fine job and as I have a love of fantasy I found the world they created pretty trippy


----------



## Zhure (Mar 25, 2002)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> *Who won best original song? *




Randy Newman, Monsters Inc, didn't pay attention to the song, performed by Newman and John Goodman


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

> I know this is probably the worst place in the world to post this, but it's what I believe in.




Everyones intitled to their opions, and no one can say yours is wrong.

That being said, your probably right about this being the worst place in the world to post that. 

I don't really agree, i was impressed with the adaptation, but i really wouldn't get upset if someone didn't agree.


----------



## Apok (Mar 25, 2002)

Green Knight said:
			
		

> *
> Random Thought of the Day: Faith Hill is friggin' gorgeous! *




And you are _ just _ figuring this out?  

I've always thought she was one of the most beautiful women in the music industry.


----------



## BronzeDragon (Mar 25, 2002)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> *Hence the word "adapted", Bronze. Lets face it... the LotR book would NOT have worked strait-up. *




Hum, sorry, butI believe "adapted" should not mean "mangled".

And the book WOULD translate well to the big screen if they just used a bit more fade ins and fade outs to demonstrate the passage of time, instead of throwing around the viewer into a thriller, with everything that this choice implies.

Also, taking out things that weren't even present in the books and took up several minutes of screen time would help. Using that time to do it the right way could produce a better adaptation.


----------



## Green Knight (Mar 25, 2002)

11 down, 2 to go. 

Lord of the Rings just lost Best Adapted Screenplay to A Beautiful Mind! Can you believe this crap?!??! 

Won 4 of 11


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 25, 2002)

BronzeDragon said:
			
		

> * I know this is probably the worst place in the world to post this, but it's what I believe in. *




To each his own. I still felt though I got my money's worth EVEN if they cut out things that I liked (like the Barrow Downs and Tom  to name a few).  So maybe it's NOT the truest adaptation, BUT it's certainly closer than the feuding going down with John Nash and movie itself.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Mar 25, 2002)

Yeah, well I kinda expected LotR to get the shaft.  It's that whole anti-fantasy stigmata I think.  The only other genre that gets shafted more is sci-fi.

LightPhoenix


----------



## Tsyr (Mar 25, 2002)

If you had tried to use enough fades to do that, bronze, in the early parts at least it would be like watching a strobelight... and I fear it would still come in much too long. And I still don't think it would pace right on a screen, too much of the book (the early parts, again, moreso) is too... reflective, I guess.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2002)

Screeplay award - being eternally optimistic it may be a good sign for best picture.  Let's hope the academy is in a sharing mood


----------



## Squire James (Mar 25, 2002)

Heck, I'm pretty sure I'm not gonna beat the first announcement... I think LoTR just lost TWO Oscars, because I'd hardly think someone would pick a movie for Best Picture that lost to it in Best Adapted Screenplay!

Then again, maybe "Moulin Rouge" will steal enough votes from "Mind" to let it happen, but I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

....the fly grudingly coughs up the tasty ale, praying to the god of flies that the dwarf has mercy on him.....


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 25, 2002)

Figures! They couldn't just let LotR SLIDE on this ONE award that I thought they deserved.  Stupid Academy. 

I don't mind people disagreeing about whether it SHOULD win, but I still don't see how a Beautiful Mind should win.


----------



## Green Knight (Mar 25, 2002)

I agree. Lord of the Rings is getting the shaft, BIG TIME! A Beautiful Mind is the Best Adapted Screenplay? WHAT A FRIGGIN' CROCK! Shouldn't the winner of the Best Adapted Screenplay be a screen play that DIDN'T totally re-write its original subject matter?!?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Mar 25, 2002)

I wanted Gwyneth to start swearing when Tenenbaums didn't get anything, especially after they showed her clip 

[EDIT] I wonder if Randy got a sympathy award...

LightPhoenix


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 25, 2002)

BronzeDragon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hum, sorry, butI believe "adapted" should not mean "mangled".
> *




Well, if the award was for screenplay that "improved" the book, LotR would win!


----------



## BronzeDragon (Mar 25, 2002)

Green Knight said:
			
		

> *It wasn't faithful to the book because you didn't like the pacing?!? Well, I think it was very faithful to the book. Not exact, but it did a damn good job.
> 
> So who should win it, then? A Beautiful Mind? Oh yeah. THAT was faithful to the book. *




Again, isn't pacing one of the things that makes a script qualify for best adaptated screenplay? It's not just reproducing the situations which happen in the book, it's giving the viewer about the same impression as it gives to the reader.

I don't know who should win, since I did not see A Beautiful Mind and never read the book too. But I certainly would not consider FotR for it.

Turns out it did not win, and ABM took it. Don't know if it was good, but I am happy FotR didn't win. Perhaps that will send the right message to Peter Jackson and his crew for the final editing of The Two Towers and The Return of the King, and better movies will come.

P.S.: i don't think FotR was a bad movie, but I certainly think it is not the best adaptation that could be done of Tolkien's book. In fact, it's not even a good adaptation at that. Several of my friends, who had once read the book thought the film did good justice to it. I just told them: "Re-read it. Now.". Again, this does not mean it was a bad movie.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 25, 2002)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> *[EDIT] I wonder if Randy got a sympathy award...
> *




Probably didn't hurt.  He should have won for _Toy Story_.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Mar 25, 2002)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Probably didn't hurt.  He should have won for Toy Story. *




True, true.  Bastiches!


----------



## Velik (Mar 25, 2002)

since LotR was shot in New Zealand, shouldn't it get a "Foreign Film" nomination?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2002)

Foreign Language Film even, as it was deep down in the South Island where they filmed it


----------



## DMG (Mar 25, 2002)

Velik said:
			
		

> *since LotR was shot in New Zealand, shouldn't it get a "Foreign Film" nomination?  *




Probably not because they spoke english...that's 'fish & chips' not 'fush und chups'


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2002)

Or Feesh and Cheeps as you Ozzies say


----------



## BronzeDragon (Mar 25, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *
> 
> To each his own. I still felt though I got my money's worth EVEN if they cut out things that I liked (like the Barrow Downs and Tom  to name a few).  So maybe it's NOT the truest adaptation, BUT it's certainly closer than the feuding going down with John Nash and movie itself. *




I enjoyed the movie. Heck, I watched it 4 times!

As I said before, I cannot argue against ABM, since I didn't either read the book or watch the movie.

And repeating, enjoying the movie does not preclude me from being critical of it.


----------



## Forrester (Mar 25, 2002)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, if the award was for screenplay that "improved" the book, LotR would win!   *




Preach on, brother!


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm with you on that Green. It's a total crock but what do you expect from an academy that will probably pass on Denzel Washington in favor of Russell Crowe YET again. (Hey I liked Gladiator BUT I NEVER thought he deserved an Oscar.)


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2002)

So what's the remaining order - director, actress, actor and picture (?)


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 25, 2002)

Oh boy, here we go....


----------



## Squire James (Mar 25, 2002)

Lordy, another "dead guys" tribute.  I thought they had one already.  It's not like they have THAT much more time to work with...


----------



## DMG (Mar 25, 2002)

Skywalker said:
			
		

> *Or Feesh and Cheeps as you Ozzies say  *




"Baa"...Hey...I'm on your side!  I backed the Warriors in the NRL the other "Baa" night!!!

"Baa"...hey, is that your sheep calling?  Just kidding...  

Dontchya just love that love / hate relationship between the Kiwi's & Aussies.


----------



## Green Knight (Mar 25, 2002)

By that definition, then, NO movie can ever qualify to win Best Adapted Screenplay, since it's impossible to get the same feeling from watching a movie as reading a book. Ever see Kenneth Branagh's Hamlet? That was the best book (or in this case play) to movie adapation I've ever seen. Didn't give me the same feeling as reading the play. Whatever, to each his own. 

A Beautiful Mind, though, did NOT deserve to win. They re-wrote the book, for chrissakes! The guys wife left him! There was no enduring love story, there. Blech, as if I should've expected anything different from Hollywood. I expect LOTR to get shut out of Best Director and Best Movie, too. Same for the 2 sequels. It'll never win anything more than technical awards. God, Hollywood sucks! I know I wouldn't cry if it sank into the ocean, tomorrow.  Though not til Peter Jackson and the rest of the LOTR crew got out and went back to New Zealand.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2002)

I swap you best actor for Peter over Baz for the Rugby World Cup...what do you mean you already have the World CUp


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 25, 2002)

DMG said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Baa"...Hey...I'm on your side!  I backed the Warriors in the NRL the other "Baa" night!!!
> 
> ...




LOL, hey how do you kiwi's type, what with wearing velcro gloves and all to get a better grip....  I better leave that alone


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2002)

Argh the Ozzies are using herd tactics on me...luckily us Kiwis know how to deal with herds!


----------



## DMG (Mar 25, 2002)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL, hey how do you kiwi's type, what with wearing velcro gloves and all to get a better grip....  I better leave that alone  *




Snicker snicker...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

> Lordy, another "dead guys" tribute. I thought they had one already. It's not like they have THAT much more time to work with...





Come on, have a little respect for the dead, several fine actors and directors passed on this year. I don't find it funny or teadious to give them honors.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 25, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *I'm with you on that Green. It's a total crock but what do you expect from an academy that will probably pass on Denzel Washington in favor of Russell Crowe YET again. (Hey I liked Gladiator BUT I NEVER thought he deserved an Oscar.) *




Russell Crowe won for _Gladiator_ since he didn't win for _The Insider_ - an amazing performance, but Richard Farnsworth should have won for _The Straight Story_.  Instead, Kevin Spacey won that year for _American Beauty_.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 25, 2002)

Bronze...Believe me when I say I've READ the book. Hell I've got Hardbacks out to wazoo! I tried doing a THESIS on it for College when I was studying for an English (Lit) major.  I read it BEFORE the movie came out AND after. And while it's not perfect, it's CERTAINLY wasn't as badly adapted as say, the animated versions I've seen. It may not stream well for some, but for me, it was JUST as Tolkien would have liked it. It may not be perfected adapted or paced as methodically or detailed as Tolkien makes it out to be, but it comes close to being a vision of Middle Earth that everyone can, on a visceral level, feel and appreciate.  So yes, you are entitled, and I'm GLAD you liked it and feel critical towards it. My critism, is simple. It's not my vision of Middle Earth BUT it's a vision I can appreciate.


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 25, 2002)

Skywalker said:
			
		

> *Argh the Ozzies are using herd tactics on me...luckily us Kiwis know how to deal with herds!  *




'Nuff said


----------



## LightPhoenix (Mar 25, 2002)

Yeah Whoopi... subtle, real subtle   He should have been nominated, even though I didn't like the movie much either (the music geek at me screamed at the anachronisms in the music).

LightPhoenix


----------



## Green Knight (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, at least Denzel got one for Glory. Though he also deserved it for Malcolm X.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 25, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Come on, have a little respect for the dead, several fine actors and directors passed on this year. I don't find it funny or teadious to give them honors. *




All hail Chuck Jones!  The best directory ever!


----------



## BronzeDragon (Mar 25, 2002)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> *And I still don't think it would pace right on a screen, too much of the book (the early parts, again, moreso) is too... reflective, I guess. *




And that would fail to work in the screen for what reason, specifically?

Does requiring the viewer to introspect, and think, preclude a movie from being effective?

I am still convinced it could have been done shorter if it was done as a true adaptation. And FIs and FOs are not the only ways to relate the passage of time. You can also use wide-view shots from long distance to demonstrate long distances being travelled, instead of making the viewer believe it took just a little hike to get where the characters got. A viewer who never read the book would think the fellowship stayed the night over in Rivendell, took about a fortnight to go from Hobbiton to Rivendell, etc...

But I understand that a slow, introspective movie just does not "hit" with today's market for thrillers, and only thrillers...Monte Cook has a good rant about this on his site, in the archives.


----------



## Squire James (Mar 25, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> Come on, have a little respect for the dead, several fine actors and directors passed on this year. I don't find it funny or teadious to give them honors. *




Sorry, got a funeral to go to tomorrow, and I'm currently a little sick of death.  Sorry.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2002)

Australian film - Moulin Rouge -  full of singing, cheesy lines and midgets.

New Zealand film - Lord of the Rings - full of adventure, rugged men and sexy elven women.

Nuff said


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2002)

Not that I have anything against Australia.  I just hope NZ comes first and Australia comes second   Plus this banter helps pass the time.


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 25, 2002)

Skywalker said:
			
		

> *Australian film - Moulin Rouge -  full of singing, cheesy lines and midgets.
> 
> New Zealand film - Lord of the Rings - full of adventure, rugged men and sexy elven women.
> 
> Nuff said  *




.....
......................
D'oh!


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 25, 2002)

I can't even use some witty reply about the cricket....


----------



## Squire James (Mar 25, 2002)

I stand corrected.  A tribute to Robert Redford is now playing.  Go back to the death, please!


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2002)

> I can't even use some witty reply about the cricket....




You could say go England.  We are getting our wazoo kicked at the moment


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 25, 2002)

Green, not to TOTALLY Deflate your arguement, but ALL plays deserved to be seen, not read. This is especially true of Shakespeare. Course I do see your point though. 


Bar: Damn Straight! Chuck Jones is/was da'man. I'm sorry he's gone but he'll STILL live on as one of the best directors of Toons I know. Also for that insightful thing...well that STILL doesn't excuse them for giving him an Oscar in a film that wasn't Oscar material IMHO. It was a good flick but not in any way NEAR Braveheart (which I liked and felt DESERVED to win those Oscars.)


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 25, 2002)

Go England!!!! 
And Australia are having a good time in South Africa


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

> I stand corrected. A tribute to Robert Redford is now playing. Go back to the death, please!




Ok, now thats funny. Although i do like Redford, life time achivement awards are boring.


----------



## DMG (Mar 25, 2002)

Skywalker said:
			
		

> *Australian film - Moulin Rouge -  full of singing, cheesy lines and midgets.
> 
> New Zealand film - Lord of the Rings - full of adventure, rugged men and sexy elven women.
> 
> Nuff said  *




Ahem...LotR no midgets?  At least our hills are alive with the sound of wobble-boards & crock hunting idiots, not squealing halflings!!!

You're right...this helps pass the time until I finish work in an hour & a half...


----------



## -Ekimus- (Mar 25, 2002)

stupid redford... on to Best picture!


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2002)

I feel that as Kiwi and Ozzies we are bringing the tome of this thread down and the discussion on screenplay adaption.  Perhaps something more intellectual than cricket is in order.

BBQs are fun...in the summer time...they burn the meat...that you can hunt...   

Please let there be an award soon!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 25, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok, now thats funny. Although i do like Redford, life time achivement awards are boring. *




But Sidney Poitier's wasn't boring.  But RR's is.......


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

Err. Missing Six Feet Under twice now. Do they really need the show to be this long?


Sidney's was good.


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 25, 2002)

DMG said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ahem...LotR no midgets?  At least our hills are alive with the sound of wobble-boards & crock hunting idiots, not squealing halflings!!!
> 
> You're right...this helps pass the time until I finish work in an hour & a half... *




Don't forget sun, surf, sand and sexy chicks....


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 25, 2002)

Well we could discuss how a film like Braveheart, inspired by a historical figure, is not wholly an accurate picture of the man, the myth nor even just about Historical England of that time period. (I seriously doubt Edward the IV was gay.)


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 25, 2002)

Skywalker said:
			
		

> *I feel that as Kiwi and Ozzies we are bringing the tome of this thread down and the discussion on screenplay adaption.  Perhaps something more intellectual than cricket is in order.
> 
> BBQs are fun...in the summer time...they burn the meat...that you can hunt...
> 
> Please let there be an award soon! *




Cate Blanchett.


----------



## Broken Fang (Mar 25, 2002)

Someone tell Robert to shut up!


----------



## Squire James (Mar 25, 2002)

R.R. is getting waaay too long-winded.  It's kinda interesting how they shuffled those 4 LoTR visual effects people after 2 people spoke for 20 seconds or so... so their other Honorary Award winner could get long-winded too!


----------



## -Ekimus- (Mar 25, 2002)

> Don't forget sun, surf, sand and sexy chicks....




best left to California and Hawaii


----------



## DMG (Mar 25, 2002)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Don't forget sun, surf, sand and sexy chicks.... *




Damn right there Eternalknight...I love living on the Sunshine Coast!!! <drool>

Let there be an award soon...we need something semi-serious to ramble on about!


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2002)

...could do with a nice wooly jumper...doh!


----------



## Eosin the Red (Mar 25, 2002)

Alright already who won the best pic!!!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

Y'know i just can't see P diddy being a good actor, the guy has a hard time playing himself, let alone a movie character.


----------



## hong (Mar 25, 2002)

Skywalker said:
			
		

> *I feel that as Kiwi and Ozzies we are bringing the tome of this thread down and the discussion on screenplay adaption.  *




Rot. There's no such thing as being too juvenile, I always say.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 25, 2002)

Kate Winslet. (I had watched Interview with the Vampire. That ending is probably want prevented from winning best adapted screenplay. Or maybe it was Tom Cruise's acting!  )


----------



## LightPhoenix (Mar 25, 2002)

Okay, something semi-serious... I don't think Halle Barry is that good of an actress.  How did she win an Oscar???  Even she looked surprised.

LightPhoenix


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 25, 2002)

Welcome hong!!!  3 to 1 now hehehe


----------



## -Ekimus- (Mar 25, 2002)

nm


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2002)

Dem sound like fair odds...its no where near the actual population proportion that we Kiwis are expected to compete with


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 25, 2002)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> *Okay, something semi-serious... I don't think Halle Barry is that good of an actress.  How did she win an Oscar???  Even she looked surprised.
> *




But her performance in _Monster's Ball_ is supposed to be *amazing*. Hell, even *Film Threat* loved it.  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

SOB!


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 25, 2002)

How much longer do we have to wait my American friends?


----------



## hong (Mar 25, 2002)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> *Okay, something semi-serious... I don't think Halle Barry is that good of an actress.  How did she win an Oscar???
> *




Big tits. <------ see? No such thing as too juvenile.



> * Even she looked surprised.*




I agree. Russell Crowe has FAR bigger tits than Halle Berry.


----------



## Broken Fang (Mar 25, 2002)

Halle Berry...the vessel through which this blessing can flow...someone slap her!  What is she talking about.  Oh man, this is going down hill fast!


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 25, 2002)

Probably because she was the only black actress nominated and the Academy felt bad. Still I don't get that one either. I saw the previews Roeper (whom I STILL despise for panning the movie) and Ebert showed, and I just couldn't believe they thought this was a good movie.


----------



## DMG (Mar 25, 2002)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *Welcome hong!!!  3 to 1 now hehehe *




Bugger!  I have to go & fix my Bosses printer in a few minutes...  Nooooooooo.  Better make that 2 1/2 to 1.

Look on the bright side:  After these boards I can just let the Missus watch the awards whilist I hide & paint my <ahem> Black Templar Space Marines...


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2002)

Can't say I have seen Monsters Ball or Halle Berry in it so I can't comment.  I guess Best Actor is up next.


----------



## mythusmage (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm watching police videos on TLC. Thanks to you guys I don't have to watch the Oscars

Alan


----------



## -Ekimus- (Mar 25, 2002)

> Look on the bright side: After these boards I can just let the Missus watch the awards whilist I hide & paint my <ahem> Black Templar Space Marines...




LOL


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 25, 2002)

i predict denzel


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 25, 2002)

Mythus, I'm not watching it either and my room (which only about 25 feet away from where I am presently) has a TV!  Believe me I HATE awards ceremonies. Heck I hate MTV's awards Ceremonies! (At least when they don't have any hard rock/metal bands that I like.)


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

WOW! the ol' post limits burnin up quick.


----------



## -Ekimus- (Mar 25, 2002)

was a Beautiful Mind any good?  me thinks russle crowe is good


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 25, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *i predict denzel *




Ahhh, the _Malcolm X_ payback!


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2002)

So who got B Actor?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

I didn't see a beatiful mind but training day was great!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 25, 2002)

Skywalker said:
			
		

> *So who got B Actor? *




Denzel


----------



## Nish (Mar 25, 2002)

Skywalker said:
			
		

> *So who got B Actor? *



Denzel


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

and denzel won!


----------



## -Ekimus- (Mar 25, 2002)

i think Jay and Silent Bob should have both won for best actor


----------



## mythusmage (Mar 25, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Mythus, I'm not watching it either and my room (which only about 25 feet away from where I am presently) has a TV!  Believe me I HATE awards ceremonies. Heck I hate MTV's awards Ceremonies! (At least when they don't have any hard rock/metal bands that I like.) *




Nope, we're slumming around on a thread watching the Ozzies and Keywees fight over who first established the Man/Sheep Love Association. With occasional digressions to discuss something people are going to completely forget in about three months.



Alan


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 25, 2002)

So, will LotR beat ABM?  I just can't stand the thought of Opie winning Best Director!

Maybe ABM won't sweep....


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 25, 2002)

Well at least a film I DID have an actor in that won it. Congrats Denzel. I'm glad to see going against type had a good effect. Btw, Russell Crowe, eat my shorts!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

Go pete jackson!


----------



## Squire James (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, I think LoTR has at least a tie, even if ABM wipes out Director and Best Picture.  As Whoopi said, it's 4 for the Hobbits and 2 for the Schizophrenic Mathematician so far (and the count didn't change since she said it).


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2002)

PJ all the way!


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 25, 2002)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *So, will LotR beat ABM?  I just can't stand the thought of Opie winning Best Director!
> 
> Maybe ABM won't sweep.... *




Well it certainly didn't win for Best Actor. So I'm sure it's not a Sweep JUST yet.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 25, 2002)

Argh, LotR lost Best Director!!!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 25, 2002)

Noooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

HURN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2002)

Its all right...provided it gets best picture


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 25, 2002)

Damnit!


----------



## hong (Mar 25, 2002)

Heh. This board is better for getting the scoop than the SMH's useless webcast site.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 25, 2002)

You knocked on wood, right, Skywalker?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

At least that Mad MAx guy was on the Acadamy awards. Again.

Go SCI-FI!


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 25, 2002)

So who did LotR lose to this time?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2002)

**Banging my head on my wooden desk**


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 25, 2002)

Noooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Agamon (Mar 25, 2002)

Grrrrrr!  That suXXors!


----------



## Squire James (Mar 25, 2002)

Woo woo.  Big surprise here .


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 25, 2002)

"It was really close"?!??!  WTF?!

Well, there's always next year!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

HURN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ARG!!!!!!!! UHG!!!!!!


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2002)

Ron Howard got best director for its a Beautiful Mind


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 25, 2002)

Come people! I know we are upset but PLEASE tell me what happened! Who won for best picture and best director?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

At least that Mazes & Monsters guy was on the Acadamy Awards. Again.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 25, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Come people! I know we are upset but PLEASE tell me what happened! Who won for best picture and best director? *




"A Beautiful Mind" got Best Picture and Best Director.


----------



## uv23 (Mar 25, 2002)

Be realistic guys. No matter how good a fantasy movie is (even if its the best movie of the year like LOTR truly was) it'll never get an academy award for best picture. Thats the way the fireball bounces.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, that cinches it. I'm boycotting the Oscars until this clears up, and I won't be attending.

Best Picture- A Beautiful Mind
Best Director- Ron Howard

I said it before, allow me to repeat:
"The Oscars are broken and LOTR got the shaft."


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 25, 2002)

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for LotR to pull off the Best Picture big win!! Please! Please! Please!

At least we have the advantage of knowing that we will be in the running for some of this stuff again for the next two years.


----------



## Psion (Mar 25, 2002)

_Gnashing of teeth_

sigh...


----------



## Oni (Mar 25, 2002)

Well it pretty much went down like I figured it would, but when you consider the fact that there are still too more movies to the trilogy, there is still a lot of award potential there.  


Besides even if some hollywood stiffs didn't get it right, we know the truth


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 25, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *At least that Mazes & Monsters guy was on the Acadamy Awards. Again. *




LOL!!!!


----------



## Squire James (Mar 25, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Come people! I know we are upset but PLEASE tell me what happened! Who won for best picture and best director? *




Um, the same guys for both.  LoTR has to settle for the tie, and Mr. Howard gets all the tiebreakers...

EDIT:  Removed confusing pronoun that might suggest I'm Ron Howard!


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 25, 2002)

Well that just plain sux.


----------



## kkoie (Mar 25, 2002)

(sarcasm) Hooray for Hollywood! and it's overlong continuation of it's celebration of Mediocre Cinema! (end sarcasm).  It's getting ridiculous how these old rich movie makers continue to celebrate mediocrity over art.  Quite frankly I hereby swear off watching anymore Academy Award shows, this one had to be the most boring one yet, the acceptance speeches were FAR FAR too long.  I changed the channel when Halle Barry started balling, give me a break!

Hopefully they will wake up, I myself am not holding my breath.

K Koie


----------



## Alyx (Mar 25, 2002)

The sun dawns,
the crowds wait,
to hear:
a movie's fate.

Alas for them,
hope has failed,
to win:
So I wailed.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2002)

Time for the Aussies and Kiwis to gain together and say how we were robbed


----------



## PenguinKing (Mar 25, 2002)

BronzeDragon said:
			
		

> *Hum, sorry, butI believe "adapted" should not mean "mangled".*



Oh, come off it - in a truly "faithful" adaption, _The Fellowship of the Ring_ would have been a musical. 

 - Sir Bob.

P.S. Nih!


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 25, 2002)

Some how I'm not surprised. The voting probably would have got to Crowe IF there hadn't been such a hubbub about the movie's problems and Crowe himself. 

Well I know what *I* consider is the best picture of 2001/2002. And it SURE wasn't A Beautiful Mind. Even though I'm not AS shafted about this (I was expecting this), I STILL think Sir Ian was SERIOUSLY robbed.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 25, 2002)

I felt a great disturbance in the Force...like ten thousand geeks suddenly cried out at once in righteous indignation.


----------



## DarkCrisis (Mar 25, 2002)

A fantasy movie never has or will win an oscar... a love story type film always wins best picture... its sucks but its true... I felt LOTR got jipped... especially for Ian for support actor and best song...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

Well there is always the MTV awards, where the good movies actually win.

Hey the oscars had that Ben Stillar/ Owen Wilson rip off clip, maybe next year they'll steal the good movies win idea!


----------



## PenguinKing (Mar 25, 2002)

kkoie said:
			
		

> [BI changed the channel when Halle Barry started balling[/B]



I think you mean "bawling".

(Tho' Halle Barry *balling* on stage might actually be worth seeing, depending on who else is involved.  )

 - Sir Bob.

P.S. Nih!


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2002)

> Oh, come off it - in a truly "faithful" adaption, The Fellowship of the Ring would have been a musical.




On ice!


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 25, 2002)

*I can hear the posts now...*

Everyone screaming "LotR was ROBBED!" And it was. I mean let's face it. IF Holywood or uhm Hollywood is SERIOUS about good films, and rewarding them, they need to look over what they chose at least in more than THREE catagories. My god...

I just hope there's some rioting tonight...


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 25, 2002)

AAARGGHHH!!!    

Okay, now my best hope is that it will get what it deserves after Return of the King. Maybe they will honor it once the whole thing is complete.


----------



## smilinggm (Mar 25, 2002)

LOTR-FR WAS ROBBED

To Show our support for LOTR everyone should go see the movie again!!!!


----------



## Squire James (Mar 25, 2002)

I have to note that a solid second place is not bad, especially given the competition LoTR:FR had to face in just about every category.  Quasi-historical movies always seem to have the edge when the Motion Picture Academy is judging things, and at least we didn't lose to M. Rouge or (ye gods) Gosford Park!


----------



## I'm A Banana (Mar 25, 2002)

Heh. Rioting. That'll be effective.

A Million Nerd March comes collectively out of their darkened basements, blinking in the sunlight, carrying authentic swords and dressed as various Star Wars characters. They approach a car, try for a minute to push it over, and then walk, breathless, back to the basement to quote The Simpsons to each other on message boards. 

Worst Award Show Ever

Okay, that's not true. It was worse when Titanic one every-friggin'-thing.

But Beautiful Mind for Adapted Screenplay?! That's one I *didn't* expect them to win.


----------



## rounser (Mar 25, 2002)

> Oh, come off it - in a truly "faithful" adaption, The Fellowship of the Ring would have been a musical.




"There is an inn, a merry old inn..."  

Baz Luhrman should have directed it!

Moulin Mordor! Lord of the Rouge!


----------



## DMG (Mar 25, 2002)

Let there be much wailing and gnashing of teeth by Kiwi's, Aussies & Fantasy fans worldwide.


----------



## Mark (Mar 25, 2002)

I've said it before and will say it again.  In the minds of the Academy, it's "one-third" of a movie. 

On the bright side, it's likely to win more oscars in its three years than any other "series" of movies has ever (or possibly will ever) win.


----------



## Corinth (Mar 25, 2002)

Word.

LOTR:FOTR left tied with ABM with four awards apiece.  This isn't bad at all.  This is great, considering the Academy's hatred of genre films (of any kind) and its long-standing pattern of voting for films that perpetuate the sort of filmmaking that Hollywood stands for.  Despite getting ed over by the Academy so that it can mollify all sorts of groups and individuals who are too potent to ignore--unlike we geeks--it still came out tied with their poster child.

It's only going to get better from here.  This was a victory, folks, not a defeat.


----------



## JohnBrown (Mar 25, 2002)

I wasn’t surprised by tonight’s outcome.  With all of the buzz over the last few weeks I knew who was going to win what.  It was “Academy Gift Night.”  An attempt to make up for past oversights.  Unfortunately that meant LOTR and Moulin Rouge didn’t really stand a chance at the big awards.  For example,

Randy Newman – Nominated for the 16th time – first win tonight

Ron Howard – Nominated a hand full of times (Backdraft, Apollo 13, etc.) – first win and more times than not, the movie that wins best director also wins Best Picture (at least lately)

Both Halle Berry and Denzel Washington had great performances in “Monster’s Ball” and “Training Day”, but it was clear from all the buzz that the Academy was going to try and make up for a much overdue acknowledgement of the contributions of people of color in the film industry. 

Although personally, I would have picked Wil Smith in “Ali” over Denzel.  I thought Smith’s performance was better.  While Ali might be easy to imitate, he would is very difficult to portray without turning him into some sort of characture of Ali.  I thought Smith avoided that pretty well.

Jim Broadbent’s win over Ian McKellan was a complete surprise.  I didn’t see “Iris”, so I can’t really comment whether it was deserved, but it must have been a heck of a performance to be better than McKellan’s.   McKellan practically carried that movie on his back in some scenes.  Broadbent has been in a lot of movies as a character actor, however, (He was in Iris, Bridget Jones’ Diary, and Moulin Rouge this year alone!) and his win kind of felt like a gift too.

Also, I wouldn’t hold my breath for 13 nominations again next year for the Two Towers.  While of course there are exceptions (like Godfather II), the Academy doesn’t usually heap praise on sequels (yes, I know they were filmed all at the same time, but it is still a sequel).


----------



## kenjib (Mar 25, 2002)

Moulin Rouge is a great film and easily deserved those two awards (and a couple more for which it was not even nominated IMO), I agree that it's a victory for a fantasy movie to win any awards considering the bias, let alone tie for first place (yay!), and how could Memento not win for film editing?  The editing in that film was really amazing and incredibly difficult to pull off I imagine.


----------



## Mistwell (Mar 25, 2002)

DarkCrisis said:
			
		

> *A fantasy movie never has or will win an oscar... a love story type film always wins best picture... its sucks but its true... I felt LOTR got jipped... especially for Ian for support actor and best song... *




Did you really think Gladiator was a love story?


----------



## DarkCrisis (Mar 25, 2002)

I wouldnt call Gladiator a fantasy movie either...  I should have said drama instead of love story... and even then there are the rare exceptions...


----------



## Aaron L (Mar 25, 2002)

You people actually WATCH the Oscars?  AND you expect them to reflect reality?  Wow.


----------



## Wolfspider (Mar 25, 2002)

Bah!  Close this thread already, and let's close the door on this year's Oscar travesty.....


----------



## Simon Magalis (Mar 25, 2002)

So... anybody want to... oh I don't know... play some D&D?


----------



## King_Stannis (Mar 25, 2002)

My take:

LotR got screwed, yada yada yada. Of course it did -  I held out faint hope that it wouldn’t, but when Ian McKellen didn’t win supporting actor, I could see the writing on the wall.

Other thoughts:

Aside from my personal dislike for Whoopi Goldberg, she is a terrible MC. At 12:15am (EST) Monday morning, when the show needed to move more than a deer with a shattered leg in the center of a 4-lane highway, she asks the audience to give Halle Barry ANOTHER round of applause?

Halle Barry’s speech was contrived. Come on, you know you’re one of the nominees….didn’t you think you just MIGHT win? Actually, the whole thing was painful to watch. I begged my wife to flip the channel, but she did not. Like a train-wreck, she wanted to see every gory detail.

I realized last night that I just don’t like Ron Howard’s films. I don’t know what it is, but they never click with me. If I ever do see “A Beautiful Mind”, it will always be tainted for me as the movie that won the oscar over LotR.

Much of the Hollywood mindset can be gleamed from Julia Roberts presentation of the Best Actor. Again, when the show desperately needed to move along, she started with a note that “SHE” got to kiss Sidney Poitier. Before removing the envelope, she remarked how much more nerve-wracking this was compared to “LAST” year (when “SHE” won the oscar). Finally, before reading Denzel Washington’s name, she said something akin to “’I’ can die happy”. Wow Julia, three reference to yourself in a two minute presentation? Now I know why you grate on “my” last nerve. By the way, your mouth is too big and I still think you’re ugly.

All in all, a pretty crappy night. Let’s hope for that sympathy vote next year or in 2004. Just make sure to keep whining like I have, and we just may have it.


----------



## Red Baron (Mar 25, 2002)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> *Heh. Rioting. That'll be effective.
> 
> A Million Nerd March comes collectively out of their darkened basements, blinking in the sunlight, carrying authentic swords and dressed as various Star Wars characters. They approach a car, try for a minute to push it over, and then walk, breathless, back to the basement to quote The Simpsons to each other on message boards. *



Priceless.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 25, 2002)

Closed due to length. Start another one!


----------

